# Everglades National Park



## gnagel (Mar 6, 2017)

Everglades National Park, Florida






Nikon D700, Nikon 14-24 2.8

Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## BrentC (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow.  Love it.


----------



## itsjustbreality (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gnagel (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate you taking the time to view my picture and to comment.

Glenn


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice shot!!


----------



## gnagel (Mar 6, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot!!


Thanks!

Glenn


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 7, 2017)

Very beautiful image! You are exceptionally talented. I love the composition, detail, and colors.


----------



## goooner (Mar 7, 2017)

Excellent shot, love your work.


----------



## gnagel (Mar 7, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Very beautiful image! You are exceptionally talented. I love the composition, detail, and colors.


Thanks so much for the kind words! I appreciate it very much.

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Mar 7, 2017)

goooner said:


> Excellent shot, love your work.


Thanks again, goooner

Glenn


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow, this is great. The composition, textures, and color are all working together to form a beautiful image.


----------



## gnagel (Mar 7, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Wow, this is great. The composition, textures, and color are all working together to form a beautiful image.


Thanks very much...

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow! Amazing. You sure are talented.


----------



## gnagel (Mar 7, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow! Amazing. You sure are talented.


Thank you!

Glenn


----------



## weepete (Mar 8, 2017)

Superb shot!


----------



## gnagel (Mar 8, 2017)

weepete said:


> Superb shot!


Thank you...

Glenn


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow this is really gorgeous.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gnagel (Mar 8, 2017)

WhaleDaughter said:


> Wow this is really gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Thanks...much appreciated!

Glenn


----------



## Sylon (Mar 12, 2017)

Great dynamic and colours, I like it!

Just curious about the process of framing such a shot, what was your trail of thought?
I seem to spot the rule of thirds here, with the horizon line, as well as the positioning of the rocks and the trees, was this framing a conscious decision?


----------



## gnagel (Mar 12, 2017)

Sylon said:


> Great dynamic and colours, I like it!
> 
> Just curious about the process of framing such a shot, what was your trail of thought?
> I seem to spot the rule of thirds here, with the horizon line, as well as the positioning of the rocks and the trees, was this framing a conscious decision?


Thanks Sylon...

Regarding the framing, I had a couple of things in mind. First, I wanted there to be separation between the reflection of the trees on the island and the rock. So, I moved to my right (which moved the rock to the left in the frame)--to accomplish that. This also accomplished the second objective--to place the rock in an off center position. I didn't want the rock and the island to be lined up vertically as though would be a far less dynamic composition.

As far as the horizon line, I chose to emphasize the rock (foreground) to give more depth to the image. The sky was clear. Since the sky became less interesting higher in the frame, I didn't include as much of it. Also, I could only include so much in the frame...this is already very wide at 15mm focal length using a full frame sensor.

Glenn


----------



## Sylon (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks! I'm trying to teach myself on framing and composition, so this is helpful


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 12, 2017)

gnagel said:


> First, I wanted there to be separation between the reflection of the trees on the island and the rock. So, I moved to my right (which moved the rock to the left in the frame)--to accomplish that. This also accomplished the second objective--to place the rock in an off center position. I didn't want the rock and the island to be lined up vertically as though would be a far less dynamic composition.
> 
> As far as the horizon line, I chose to emphasize the rock (foreground) to give more depth to the image. The sky was clear. Since the sky became less interesting higher in the frame, I didn't include as much of it. Also, I could only include so much in the frame...this is already very wide at 15mm focal length using a full frame sensor.



All classic principals of composition. I've studied them, memorized them, and yet when I get on the scene I go brain dead apparently. I've even made a small notebook of comments and reminders - then forget the notebook LOL  I'm envious of your step by step approach to composition.


----------



## Sylon (Mar 12, 2017)

Indeed, an under looked aspect in my personal experience. There is much one can do in post, but getting your starting point right is crucial.


----------



## gnagel (Mar 12, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gnagel said:
> 
> 
> > First, I wanted there to be separation between the reflection of the trees on the island and the rock. So, I moved to my right (which moved the rock to the left in the frame)--to accomplish that. This also accomplished the second objective--to place the rock in an off center position. I didn't want the rock and the island to be lined up vertically as though would be a far less dynamic composition.
> ...





Sylon said:


> Indeed, an under looked aspect in my personal experience. There is much one can do in post, but getting your starting point right is crucial.


It's such a true statement that "there is only so much you can do in post...". I think it's really important to slow down and concentrate on getting as much right in camera as possible--especially composition. Composition is usually impossible to fix in post.

For me, an emphasis on composition came as a result of thousands of failed photographs. I would allocate resources -- time and effort (and money) to get to fantastic locations. I would think I captured some great images. But, invariably when I started processing the files I would notice things that I wish I would have noticed at the time of capture. Many of those images ended up getting deleted...as they weren't worth processing.

In time, it's only natural that many of these failed opportunities will be top of mind the next time out. And, once those things get entrenched and become natural to deal with, a new set of opportunities open.

With architectural images, I would be disappointed to see that my framing might not have been perfectly symmetrical at time of capture--maybe I wasn't precisely in the center of the aisle or maybe I wasn't positioned dead center on the rotunda floor of a state capitol while shooting the ceiling. As a result, it was often difficult (or impossible) to correct those things in post processing. Now, I don't care if it takes me 15 minutes to line up a shot (which almost always requires a tripod) in order to capture a perfectly symmetrical image. At least that way I know I'll walk away with a keeper versus a disappointing file that ends up getting deleted.

Bottom line...I think it's important to be very critical of one's own photographs...ask what might have made them better...and then incorporate those ideas into upcoming photo shoots. After years of repeating this process, the pictures are bound to improve!

Glenn


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 12, 2017)

gnagel said:


> Now, I don't care if it takes me 15 minutes to line up a shot (which almost always requires a tripod) in order to capture a perfectly symmetrical image.



Unfortunately I don't have that luxury with the wife tapping her foot, or sighing loudly, unless I leave her home. Then I pay dearly later. Though I will admit she is getting better about not being so antsy.


----------



## gnagel (Mar 12, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gnagel said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I don't care if it takes me 15 minutes to line up a shot (which almost always requires a tripod) in order to capture a perfectly symmetrical image.
> ...


That makes it exceedingly difficult. It's very hard on a non-photographer to travel or go on a photo shoot with a photographer. Often times, I'll stand for 45 minutes waiting for the light to change during a landscape shot. Also, the time of day is most inconvenient for anyone but the photographer. I'm almost always shooting about 20 minutes before sunrise...and of course during the dinner hour and through sunset.

As a result, many of my trips are solo adventures. People ask me why I travel alone...and I explain that nobody in their right mind (other than maybe another photographer) would want to subject themselves to it.

Sometimes I question why I do it! But, once I'm out in a beautiful location and actually experiencing the sunrise, I'm thankful that I'm there.

Glenn


----------



## GWWhite (Mar 16, 2017)

Composition is perfect! Great job!


----------



## gnagel (Mar 16, 2017)

GWWhite said:


> Composition is perfect! Great job!


Thank you!

Glenn


----------

